# Echo codes:93303 vs. 93306



## Babies (Mar 17, 2010)

If a patient is seen for chest pain and also has a benign leaking valve since birth, what procedure code would we bill for an echo 93303 or 93306?  The leaking valve is incidental.


----------



## bidler (Feb 9, 2012)

Babies said:


> If a patient is seen for chest pain and also has a benign leaking valve since birth, what procedure code would we bill for an echo 93303 or 93306?  The leaking valve is incidental.



This is an old post, but this discussion came up today as we don't often come across coding a 93303.  My very experienced Adm tech for echo feels she should be able to code a 93306 2d echo with a 93303 for the congenital cardiac anomaly.    I would like some input on this please.


----------

